

The state of Linux (infographic) - seminatore
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/11/05/the-state-of-linux-infographic/

======
zalew
most popular mint? mageia?? where did they get the data from? most popular on
desktop is ubuntu, on servers debian and rh/cent.

this picture is crap and spam. flagged.

~~~
azakai
The number is likely from distrowatch.com . Yes, it is not credible.
Distrowatch counts page hits, and some distros are good at getting people to
click on them there for whatever reason.

